# Shun Electric Wet Sharpener



## Dave Martell (Jul 24, 2014)

So who's got one? 

[video=youtube;hEpqZ2KvlI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEpqZ2KvlI0[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 24, 2014)

PS - The deburr block is a must have!


----------



## dmccurtis (Jul 24, 2014)

I've seen that thing in person, never used it though. I have to say it's probably a hell of a lot better of a solution for most people than the average pull through device. 

And yeah, the burr brush is ridiculous.


----------



## daveb (Jul 24, 2014)

Mine has an attachment with a funnel on top. You pour in coffee beans and expresso comes out the bottom.:groucho:


----------



## Ruso (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks like it takes quite long to set one up!


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Jul 24, 2014)

Shun hires great celebrity endorsers. If I was the average food network watcher I'd be convinced. Good thing I've always been a skeptic. This looks like it would work other than being expensive, bulky, and not able to adjust angles.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 25, 2014)

I use mine to trim my Pit Bull's toenails.
But seriously, it makes some bitchin' smoothies with the (not included) magic bullet attachment.


----------



## panda (Jul 25, 2014)

that'd be useful for house knives. what's with the brush though?


----------



## cabarete_cub (Jul 25, 2014)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> Shun hires great celebrity endorsers.



This guy is a great celebrity endorser? That makes the thing look even worse.
Are all Shuns 50/50, btw?


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jul 25, 2014)

As long as angle assisted, powered tools go this is not as bad.

But if you go that way - just rig simple system using standard whetstone.


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 25, 2014)

Does it at least come with different grit stone wheels? sounds like hes just grinding away on a coarse stone, which is an easy way to shorten the lifespan of your knife.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 25, 2014)

Will make a nice combo with Bruce's Doi Hayate knives 

Stefan


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jul 25, 2014)

Honestly, I know a LOT of people who don't care enough to learn how to hand sharpen. This kind of a thing is something they would do and it would help them keep their knives sharp. Just because it's not the best way to do something doesn't mean it isn't good enough for the average cook who just wants their knife to not suck.


----------



## LKH9 (Jul 27, 2014)

TheOneHawk said:


> Honestly, I know a LOT of people who don't care enough to learn how to hand sharpen. This kind of a thing is something they would do and it would help them keep their knives sharp. Just because it's not the best way to do something doesn't mean it isn't good enough for the average cook who just wants their knife to not suck.



lus1: Plus it needs damn lot of patience in the beginning stage, no one will **** with it, as discussed before, only 1% of humans on this planet can actually sharpen with bare hands. This machine is good for the ordinary human species, hand sharpening is not for everyone.


----------



## jai (Jul 27, 2014)

I think that it being a brand new knife he probably just made it blunt how bad was it when it went through the paper


----------



## labor of love (Jul 27, 2014)

Cooks will be destroying/over"sharpening" their knives in no time.


----------



## jai (Jul 27, 2014)

Hahah 1% of humans... doubt it I highly doubt 70 million people can sharpen knives id say for like 0.1% haha


----------



## TheOneHawk (Jul 27, 2014)

They already are. I've seen some pretty terrible stuff, including a kitchen lead taking a serrated knife to a grinding wheel. There were no serrations when he finished.


----------



## LKH9 (Jul 27, 2014)

TheOneHawk said:


> They already are. I've seen some pretty terrible stuff, including a kitchen lead taking a serrated knife to a grinding wheel. There were no serrations when he finished.



LOL:rofl2:

Seriously, every time I pass by and see someone using a kitchen knife, be it for cutting vegetables or peeling fruits on the street, I'm 100% sure their knives are blunt as hell. I really wish to ask "can I sharpen your knives?" Every time I see a knife lying around, even box-cutters, I'll instinctively pick it up and finger test for sharpness, just can't help it. :shocked3:


----------



## bear1889 (Jul 27, 2014)

I actually prefer an old cordless black and decker drill with one of those grinding wheel thingies. It's cheaper and I can usually pick up parts at garage sales. Now that wire brush wheel is just the thing for deburring. I can find them all over.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 27, 2014)

Someone on this forum turned me on to using splash & goes for touch ups. Nothing could be easier.

It is true most people will never learn freehand, not because it is hard, just no exposure. At the Japanese cultural center here, a sharpener from Japan came to give Demo. He did not speak English so had a translator. They had put out flyers that's how I found out it was standing room only they were surprised by the turn out. 

I push freehand on this forum to any who will listen, cuz I believe hands down it is easy once learned and the best way to sharpen a kitchen knife. Dealing with all those contraptions is way harder & many don't work well or take too much steel off the knife.

My classes are picking up more culinary students every semester. They come in on their break for one on one instruction, have turned out quite a few competent sharpeners. Plus they will teach others I already see it happening at the school.

Maybe per cap Hawaii will have 0.2% freehanders


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Jul 27, 2014)

You're doing the good works Keith! I evangelize on deaf ears.


----------



## Mingooch (Jul 28, 2014)

So Dave, when will we see that and that super duper de burring block on your site? LOL
Wonder what the grit is on the stone they use?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 28, 2014)

Mingooch said:


> So Dave, when will we see that and that super duper de burring block on your site? LOL
> Wonder what the grit is on the stone they use?




Yeah I was just doing some market research here. LOL


----------



## vai777 (Jul 29, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Will make a nice combo with Bruce's Doi Hayate knives
> 
> Stefan



LOLOL


----------

